

Laptop vs Thermite - Hard Drive Self Destruct - dmoose
http://hackaday.com/2013/05/23/laptop-vs-thermite-slow-motion-destruction/

======
Sealy
Thats a little excessive but fun to see. As long as you damage the platters,
data will be near impossible to recover. Putting an axe through them would be
quicker and just as effective.

